# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات نادرة للتحميل

## أبو مريم السني

(مخطوطات نادرة للتحميل)



  
*جزء تخريج الأحاديث الأربعين للمنذري تأليف المناوي* *فرغ من نسخه 1127 هجري على يد عمر بن جاد المولى الدلجي* (كتب المريجي الأثري)
 *
حمل من هنا
* http://www.mediafire.com/?hksetp4457p79kb  


   *كتاب الأربعين في إصطناع المعروف للإمام المنذري* *(نسخة اخرى)* *خطها جيد جدا الفواصل بحمره وبخط واضح من الظاهر أنها حديثه النسخ* *(كتب المريجي الأثري)* * حمل من هنا*

http://www.mediafire.com/?h10m30bm644q0q0  

  *
الأربعون للحافظ المنذري* *كتاب  الأربعين في إصطناع المعروف للإمام المنذري في خمسة أوجه خط معتاد بحمرة  كتب سنة 873 ه بخط الناسخ محمد بن محمد بن محمد الحصني الشافعي* (كتب المريجي الأثري)

 *الرابط من هنا*

http://www.mediafire.com/?3cr46j67rsc76x4  


  *
كتاب فضائل الرمي في سبيل الله .* *( نسخة عزيزة الوجود) .* *صنفه إسحاق بن أبي إسحاق القراب الحافظ . أبويعقوب. (352ه-429ه)* *تقيدات السماع بخط محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الغني المقدسي - بالاسكندرية* *سنة ثلاث وثلاثين وستمائة* *كتب المريجي الأثري* 
*حمل من هنا*

 http://www.mediafire.com/?c1hj2e9y0ocdp7j  


  كتاب ذيل تاريخ بغداد لمحمد بن سعيد بن الدبيثي *(كتب المريجي الأثري)
*
*الرابط الأول*

http://www.mediafire.com/?z8ph9l8r3xcm7pq *

الرابط الثاني*

http://www.mediafire.com/?js2y98bsu2i3vwk  

  *كتاب فتاوي ابن الصلاح رتبها تلميذه اسحاق بن احمد* (كتب المريجي الأثري) *
الرابط الاول*
 http://www.mediafire.com/?z9nsy4p8x2aas8a

*الرابط الثاني*
http://www.mediafire.com/?kcxc1uvvz4u8zzm  

  
*كتاب الغاية القصوى في دراية الفتوى للإمام البيضاوي* *(كتب المريجي الأثري)*

*الرابط الأول*
http://www.mediafire.com/?s5wwuvz1kl53n5e 
*
الرابط الثاني*
http://www.mediafire.com/?92k5gau7fgd4c6z  


  *كتاب الديباج المذهب في أحكام المذهب للبلقيني* *فرغ منه سنة ست وخمسين و ثمان مائة* *أدرج مع الكتاب أسماءقضاة مصر من الشافعية* *من سنةثمان وأربعين وستمائة* *إلى سنة سبع وخمسين و ثمان مائة* *وأردف بأسماءالقضاة بدمشق* *في نفس التاريخ* *(كتب المريجي الأثري)*

*حمل من هنا* 

*الرابط الأول*
http://www.mediafire.com/?1k28lbs6rtyfc2c 

*الرابط الثاني*
http://www.mediafire.com/?t7d7btdszgodbf0 

*الرابط الثالث*
http://www.mediafire.com/?rmfpaffrnq6bekb  

   *كتاب برد الأكباد للإمام الثعلبي ومعه عدة رسائل* *(كتب المريجي الأثري)* 
*
حمل من هنا* 
*
الرابط الأول*
 http://www.mediafire.com/?k5a9fb989u8303s 

* الرابط الثاني*
 http://www.mediafire.com/?opuqlo5z2n29t1v  

  
* 
قصيدة الحافظ المقرئ أبي القاسم الشاطبي ويليها قصيدة لأبي الحسن علي السخاوي ويليهاإجازة أبي محمد الهروي المقرئ لمحمد بن الدهني مؤرخة بسنة873 ومعهاقصة دعاء لموسى عليه السلام (غير صحيحة) ويتلوها مصافحة.* *(كتب المريجي الأثري)
*
 _حمل من هنا_
http://www.mediafire.comiyq3bdxrt0aq9  91

منقول

----------


## الناقد السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوعبدالله احمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبوبسطام

جزاكم الله خيرًا يا شيخ على هذه الدرر ونفع الله بك.

----------


## المريجي

ابومريم (جزاك الله كل خير)

----------


## الرشاد

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب، ولكن يبدو أن الرابط الأخير لقصيدة الحافظ المقرئ أبي القاسم الشاطبي به مشكلة، أرجو أن تتفضل مشكورا برفعه على رابط آخر، أو إصلاح هذا الرابط، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## أسامة نوفل

جزاكم الله خيرا  ولكن رابط المنظومة الشاطبية لا يعمل فنرجو تحديد رابط آخر

----------

